# They choked the same log



## cat-face timber (Mar 11, 2012)

They chocked the same log?
WOW


----------



## DB43725 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya I seen that ,,morrons,,, god.


----------



## socaltreeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Day chocking da same log dammit Dabid haha that guy bugs my ears I love how they always find a way to blame


----------



## axeman73 (Mar 14, 2012)

How why really are you serious dang it was brushy but as soon as you seen it why wasn't the all stop whistle blown duh:msp_razz:


----------



## Winchester356 (Mar 25, 2012)

That was really dangerous the producers shouldnt have did that.


----------



## carym2a (Mar 27, 2012)

After they unchocked one end, I'd sent both of them to town!


----------

